# Temp Problem



## Ed (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi all I have a temporary problem and this looks like the place to come to.I had a pace maker put in first question can I work around the electric moters that we all have in our shops? The next problem I can't use my left arm for 45 days how can I get the parts out of my 4 jaw chuck? If i can get the part out I can use my right hand and arm be fore the 45 days are up. This setting and not being in the shop drives my crazy. I have some pictures of where I am with my project is setting now in the odds & ends build ( in the works in progress ) signed Ed Thanks for any help and I hope I don't sound like I'm felling sorry for my self.This came up quick and I'm still surprised. Ed


----------



## Mosey (Jan 30, 2013)

Ed,
I think that your question about electrical devices is best addressed with your Cardiologist and the Cardio Rehab Nurse.
Good luck
Mosey


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a couple of ideas. Try and make use of the tailstock and large drill chuck. For hollow turnings use a stout piece of bar mounted in the drill chuck. A 22mm or 25mm neo magnet might remove or adjust work in the 4 jaw or if you can somehow fix a small 3 jaw to the tailstock. As for the pacemaker I think if you have capacitor start capacitor run induction motors you should be safe. But I would be wary of centrifugal switch motors or motors with commutators as sparking will radiate rf of varying frequencies with spiking. On this point I fully agree with Mosey, to check with qualified medical staff. We would hate to lose a valued member.


----------



## Goldflash (Jan 30, 2013)

You have my Sympathies. I have just had a triple bypass and my sternum  is held together with stainless steel wire and I am not allowed to lift anything heavier than 1 kg for the next 8 weeks. Driving me nuts and her in doors who must be obeyed is now doing all the things around the house and back yard that I used to do.


----------



## SmithDoor (Jan 31, 2013)

What part of the word are you living
The way is have your wife help you

Dave



Ed said:


> Hi all I have a temporary problem and this looks like the place to come to.I had a pace maker put in first question can I work around the electric moters that we all have in our shops? The next problem I can't use my left arm for 45 days how can I get the parts out of my 4 jaw chuck? If i can get the part out I can use my right hand and arm be fore the 45 days are up. This setting and not being in the shop drives my crazy. I have some pictures of where I am with my project is setting now in the odds & ends build ( in the works in progress ) signed Ed Thanks for any help and I hope I don't sound like I'm felling sorry for my self.This came up quick and I'm still surprised. Ed


----------



## Ed (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry I didn't make myself very clear ( normal for me ). How do you turn the wrench on the 4 jaw chuck to get the part out one handed with out raising or jerking your left arm? Ed


----------



## SmithDoor (Jan 31, 2013)

Put in lowest gear if it has back gears put both back and strait gear. now use a wrench if you need to a tub over the handle. 

Good luck
Dave


----------

